# Jai Haze



## yaasir (7/7/18)

this guy's vape reviews are quite cool. He really breaks things down to the bone with humour. 
Use to watch mike vape but jai Haze is quite entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

Too soon ...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drama-seems-to-guarantee-views.t51555/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Too soon ...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drama-seems-to-guarantee-views.t51555/



Hahahaha clearly someone isn't following that thread @Adephi . 
Perfect timing to be praising Jai Haze @yaasir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha clearly someone isn't following that thread @Adephi .
> Perfect timing to be praising Jai Haze @yaasir



I also thought what are the chances 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (8/7/18)

hahaha. Sorry man. Never realised the politics. I must learn to do my research and search before posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/7/18)

He irritates the crap out of me. Can't stand him. He's a drama queen and a whiny little twit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/7/18)

zadiac said:


> He irritates the crap out of me. Can't stand him. He's a drama queen and a whiny little twit.


Yup - he annoys the sh!t out of me, cant stand him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/7/18)

yaasir said:


> hahaha. Sorry man. Never realised the politics. I must learn to do my research and search before posting



@yaasir - your opinion of the reviewers reviews is fine. I watch him from time to time as well and find them useful and informative 

It is just his recent behavior that I do not condone. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/7/18)

yaasir said:


> View attachment 137975
> 
> this guy's vape reviews are quite cool. He really breaks things down to the bone with humour.
> Use to watch mike vape but jai Haze is quite entertaining.


Jai, is that you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## gifgat (8/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Jai, is that you?


He sent a spy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

If you want to be a comedian , be a comedian .... I promise you he won't make it two seconds on stage ....

Stop trying to be funny and just review .... cause if you strip out all the BS he is actually still a good reviewer.

Think his fame got to him a bit IMHO .....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/7/18)

I have this system where just before I buy a product, I watch his review last. He is so finnicky he hates on things that others don't even notice. Only then do I make up my mind. 
His over critical reviews showcase more bad than good, and is less generic than most. 
Still, he could have handled some things better than he did, uncle Kzor is still a Boertjie, and when asked to, my vote shall stay local. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (9/7/18)

The internet is a wonderful thing ..... check the tattoo ....  ROTFLMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/7/18)

Daniel said:


> The internet is a wonderful thing ..... check the tattoo ....  ROTFLMAO
> 
> View attachment 138139


Wahaha WTF


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (9/7/18)

Daniel said:


> The internet is a wonderful thing ..... check the tattoo ....  ROTFLMAO
> 
> View attachment 138139


That was the guy he was talking about in the live show. The one he had a night with.lol... Since then have unsubd for what he did to KZOR.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (9/7/18)

What Jai did by calling out KZOR on LIVE YOUTUBE was just harsh. Especially since he is such a top bloke.
and he does very informative reviews, KZOR that is. 
Jai is just entertaining. Rather Was because I have since unsubd...!!
Us Vapers are here, especially if you are a reviewer, to help others and not belittle them... Especially if you state that you appreciate all your subscribers like Jai did. 
That's my opinion anyways


----------



## Daniel (9/7/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> That was the guy he was talking about in the live show. The one he had a night with.lol... Since then have unsubd for what he did to KZOR.



Looks more like his sister

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (9/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Looks more like his sister


Hahaha..lol. Made my Monday Daniel


----------



## gifgat (9/7/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> That was the guy he was talking about in the live show. The one he had a night with.lol... Since then have unsubd for what he did to KZOR.


Wait wait .....is the chick a guy ????


----------



## gifgat (9/7/18)

or did he have a night with his lookalike ..... either way is super weirdo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (9/7/18)

I think once you start taking what Jai Haze says with a pinch of salt, you start to realise that he's talking out of his arse most of the time. I watched the video where he disses KZOR but he disses everyone so I wouldn't put too much weight behind it.
He LOVES drama and eats up opportunities to add some...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (9/7/18)

gifgat said:


> Wait wait .....is the chick a guy ????


Apparently so after he admitted it on the live show on Saturday nite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

